# % Alcohol in Mead



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just curious.....what percent alcohol do you usually shoot for in mead?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Matter of preference. Under about 9% and it may not keep well over extended periods I've heard (like wines) but I'm not exactly sure what "they" mean by that. I've had several 6%ers that are still fine after over four years. I'm bad at keeping some aside for extended aging, we entertain too much. Personally I aim for 11-14% for most table meads, with the occasional gust to about 18% for some big long-agers. Really high-octane meads can take a long time to age to what most would call drinkability. But everyone tries their hand at the arms race at some point as a mazer







. I've had some seriously "hot" ethanolic meads offered to me, aside from the medicinal off-flavored ones. A young, strong mead can be pretty rough but don't let it scare you into dumping it!


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok. I just did my first batch at 12.5%. Sounds like a good range for a first batch then.


----------



## MeadMan (Feb 28, 2005)

12.5% is a really good range. Keeps well and isn't to hot even drank young. I try to keep mine around that level no more than 14%


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

12.5% is usually a good number. Its hard to produce lower than that and still use a decent amount of honey. Much over 14% and you get some serious hanover action.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

I plan most of the table mead I make to finish bone dry at 13-15% range.

I've found the ABV of braggot (mead made with malted grain), can be quite a bit higher without being hot or biting.

I plan braggot to finish in the 16-20% 

The one I entered in the IMA home mead makers comp. this year Was 17% abv.

Bottled 40 days after it was started, 3 days before the entry deadline and a 2 or 3 weeks before it was judged.

Not a mention of alcohol bite, burn or aroma on the score sheet. Esters in the flavor and aroma where it's noted flaws.

For a 17% abv mead barely 2 months old, I feel it did okay.

Anthony


----------

